# What year is my ford 4000?



## steve smith (Aug 2, 2018)

what year is my ford 4000? Here are the numbers found right behind my starter on flat spot; 6m23b7m04b 410240 C187992


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Steve, welcome to the tractor forum.

That's unusual, your tractor has two manufacturing codes stamped into the flat spot (6M23B and 7M04B). I don't know why. Maybe a delay due to a problem noted with the tractor? Strange that it would take a year? Just so you know, the 6M23B translates to December 23, 1966, day shift. The 7M04B translates to December 4, 1967, day shift. The serial number indicates to a late 1967 manufacture, so I am going the latter manufacturing code. Translation as follows:

*Model 41024C *- check the last digit in your model number - has to be an alphabetic letter, like a 'C' instead of a zero. Translates to a Ford 4000 all purpose tractor, Gas engine, Independent PTO 540 rpm, 8x2 speed manual transmission (4X1 + hi/lo).

*Mfg Code 7M04B* - December 4th, 1967, day shift.

*Serial Number C187992* - The 'C' indicates made in USA. S/N 187992 is a late year 1967 serial number.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2018)

That's wild! Steve Smith had approached me in private conversation before posting here. This is the first I've ever heard of with 2 production codes, and more than a year apart! Nice job Sixbales. Steve Smith Just gotta figure out the last digit of his middle line.


----------



## steve smith (Aug 2, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Steve, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> That's unusual, your tractor has two manufacturing codes stamped into the flat spot (6M23B and 7M04B). I don't know why. Maybe a delay due to a problem noted with the tractor? Strange that it would take a year? Just so you know, the 6M23B translates to December 23, 1966, day shift. The 7M04B translates to December 4, 1967, day shift. The serial number indicates to a late 1967 manufacture, so I am going the latter manufacturing code. Translation as follows:
> 
> ...


holy cow...I will look for last digit when I get home from work. Thank you for all the info fellas


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Go to www.tractordata.com. they list the seri a l number range per year at the bottom of the general data page. See what numbers they show, may be of some help.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I have one that is double date stamped.
6G19B and 6J15
Like Sixbales I assumed it had a problem that needed to be straightened out.
This is the transmission/rear end I'm using to replace the SOS in my 4200.


----------

